# Transom repair.



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

First off the good news about fiberglass repair is that a competent repair will usually be stronger than what was there - and can be invisible, if done right... Just looking at the pics - that looks like some substantial damage (but only a close look would show whether it wasn't strong enough there in the first place...).

While you're looking for estimates do two things - the first is get the repair guy or outfit to tell you in detail exactly what they plan to do - and check around to find out their reputation locally where you are.... A good repair outfit is worth every penny they charge - a fly-by-night outfit is well worth avoiding... While you're getting estimates don't forget the outfit that made your hull if they're within reasonable distance - you might get a slightly better deal (maybe...).

Hope this helps - and if you're considering a DIY repair -it will be helpful to do a few easier repairs first - repairs on corners aren't hard to - they're just really hard to do right....


----------



## Weck68w (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I was kinda thinking it might be too big of a project for me being I have minimal fibers experience. The boat is a 91 Silver King, and I believe Mark is still doing certain repairs on them. I will make a few calls. Thanks again. 


lemaymiami said:


> First off the good news about fiberglass repair is that a competent repair will usually be stronger than what was there - and can be invisible, if done right... Just looking at the pics - that looks like some substantial damage (but only a close look would show whether it wasn't strong enough there in the first place...).
> 
> While you're looking for estimates do two things - the first is get the repair guy or outfit to tell you in detail exactly what they plan to do - and check around to find out their reputation locally where you are.... A good repair outfit is worth every penny they charge - a fly-by-night outfit is well worth avoiding... While you're getting estimates don't forget the outfit that made your hull if they're within reasonable distance - you might get a slightly better deal (maybe...).
> 
> Hope this helps - and if you're considering a DIY repair -it will be helpful to do a few easier repairs first - repairs on corners aren't hard to - they're just really hard to do right....


nks


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

If you want to pay someone you might as well pay the insurance agency....... Paid about $500 for a $2000 fix. Could have spent a week researching everything and watching vids on youtube but to me it was worth paying someone else to do the work


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

All great advise so far, where on the nature coast are you located? The crack might not be structural, looks like it’s just in the cap but would have to inspect further to say for sure.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This is not simply grind - fill - sand smooth. This certainly looks structural and $800 is probably a fair deal.

Anyway you turn it will have to be opened up to be certain.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a transom issue not long ago and Young boats in Yankeetown hooked me up. They did awesome work at a very fair price. I would give them a call and let them look at, as their quote was a lot lower than everyone else I called. I'm pretty good with turning wrenches, but glass and gelcoat is an art and I'm no artist.


----------



## Weck68w (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the reply’s. I’m located in Weeki Wachee and Young actually did the restore on the skiff but I was trying to avoid dragging it up there and being off the water for an extended period of time. Anyhow here’s where I’m at now. I’m taking the safer route on this one and sending it to the shop (most likely Young). I contacted my insurance company and I have a $250 deductible on collision, so that’s kinda a no brainer. They did ask if I was in a marked channel, obviously I was not, so hopefully that won’t change anything with the claim? The adjuster should be out on Wednesday to give the final blessing. Thanks again for talking me out of what probably would have been a disaster!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

As hard as insurance companies try to get out of paying , you were definitely in a marked channel.


----------

